# Ibiza photoshoot day



## RAN_S (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi guys 
Today we had a photoshoot day for 8 Ibiza's from our local vag club in Israel ... (and one awesome model








hare are the resoults: 








































































































































enjoy...there are more coming soon


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

You like the GP model down there, don't you?


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (JaySmile)*

HOT WEATHER ...
HOT CARS...
HOT WOMAN...
Keep it up....


----------



## gtiturbo85 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (Marco Silva)*

awsome awesome pics! thats it, im coming back home! im coming back to Israel! im tired of Canada, as soon as im done college im moving back and buying a SEAT Ibiza















I thought lowering your car was illegal in Israel, is that not true? i see some of ur Ibizas are lowered there...


_Modified by gtiturbo85 at 7:12 AM 3-28-2007_


----------



## csd_19 (May 11, 2005)

Love the polished Mk2 Ibiza Gti wheels on the Mk3s, looks great!


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (csd_19)*

Any more pics?


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

That chick's pretty hot.


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (Marco Silva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marco Silva* »_
HOT WOMAN...
Keep it up....









WORD!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Cede)*

that black one is perfect!


----------



## sccrstr870 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (infamous20V)*

models pretty hot....not a fan of those cars tho just my .02 but to each his own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubtronicR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (sccrstr870)*

love em all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif By the way, if all the girls look like that in Tel Aviv then Tel Aviv here i come!


----------



## isthereanyother (May 30, 2005)

how abt just sending pictures of the girl


----------



## h20face (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Ibiza photoshoot day (RAN_S)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Neato! The cars look great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Ibiza photoshoot day (RAN_S)*

nice


----------

